# Wee Joke For Ye'se



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Man applies for a job in a blacksmiths.
The blacksmith asks him if he had any experience in shoeing horses.
Yer man says "no but I once told a donkey to **** off.
seamus.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

seamusog said:


> Man applies for a job in a blacksmiths.
> The blacksmith asks him if he had any experience in shoeing horses.
> Yer man says "no but I once told a donkey to **** off.
> seamus.


Seamus :lol: :lol: :lol: My sort of joke.

Les


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 
Did you get that from the Monday Club.
Dave p


----------



## bobbylynne (Nov 11, 2010)

you wont find that one in a cracker. keep them coming. jim


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> :lol: :lol:
> Did you get that from the Monday Club.
> Dave p


Always a good source for gags is the Monday club Dave.  
seamus.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There is no such thing as an original joke anyway - according to many comedians who have tried to protect their "stock in trade" jokes but come a cropper..

As others have said "my sort of joke" :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------

